# Ham Croquetas



## Dodi (Dec 14, 2007)

800ml milk
1 onion, studde with 5-6 cloves
1/2 tsp black peppercorns
2 bay leaves
8-10 parsley stalks
250g cured ham, finely chopped
100g butter
150g plain flour
3 eggs
250g fine dried breadcrumbs
oil for deep-frying

Bring to the boil the milk with the onion, bay leaves, peppercorns and parsley, slow down the heat and simmer for 20 minutes
Strain the milk and add the ham and simmer for 2 minutes
Melt the butter and mix in the flour and cook for 30 sec,
Take out the saucepan from the heat and slowly add the milk, stirring all the time
Return to the heat and stirring all the time, return to the boil and cook until the mixture has thickened
Remove and add salt and pepper if needed
Put the mixture on a plate and leave to cool 
Spread the breadcrumbs on a plate, beat the eggs, form sone small croquetas with the cold mixture,( oval egg shape)
Tip the croquetas into the egg and into the breadcrumbs, cover all over
Refrigerate the croquetas  for one hour
Fry the croquetas until golden


----------

